# Super Deluxe, motorized



## 60sstuff (Feb 23, 2022)

Some of you long time Stingray guys may recall this bitchin Stingray I posted on the old Schwinn forum in the late 90’s.

I see a Super Deluxe front end, smooth solo polo, crimped strut and a Yellow Oval Slik.

This thing must be a blast to ride!

Looks like it was in the Hermosa Beach area.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 24, 2022)

looks pretty fun !!   probably fast to !!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 25, 2022)

LOOK AT CARS IN THE PARKING LOT!


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 25, 2022)

Stingrayjoe,

Using a couple of magnifying glasses it looks like the patch on his shop coat says McCulloch with a goose logo.
I can’t make out what’s on the side of the van.

No doubt some cool 60’s cars in the parking lot.

McCulloch powered Super Deluxe with a Yellow Oval Slik.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Interesting! They were involved in high performance go karts early on.

According to Wikipedia -_The first kart manufacturer was an American company, Go Kart Manufacturing Co. (1957). In 1959, McCulloch was the first company to produce engines for karts. Its first engine, the McCulloch MC-10,[4] was an adapted chainsaw two-stroke engine.[5] Later, in the 1960s, motorcycle engines were also adapted for kart use, before dedicated manufacturers, especially in Italy (IAME), started to build engines for the sport._


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2022)

I wonder how they set it up for braking. 

Guessing this was in 1965 using the Mustang for the time slot. The Caddy is a 1960.


----------

